# الدرس الخامس : اسماء الإشارة والأزمنة ومصطلحات سريانية



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

*الدرس الخامس : اسماء الإشارة والأزمنة ومصطلحات سريانية*​*


*


*




*
*في الدرس الخامس من تعليم  اللغة السريانية عبر موقع كنيسة مار أفرام السرياني يتضمن أسماء الإشارة والأزمنة  ومصطلحات سريانية هامة وأدوات الطالب لتعلم القراءة والكتابة جميعها مترجمة للغتين  العربية والإنكليزية لفظاً وكتابةً .*​ *





























* *الدرس الاول من تعليم اللغه السريانيه*

* الدرس الثاني من تعليم اللغه السريانيه*

* الدرس الثالث من تعليم اللغه السريانيه* 

*الدرس الرابع من تعليم اللغه السريانيه*





*     إعداد : الأب القس يوحنا عبدالله الزكيمي*
*      ترجمة "E"  : الأخ مدحت بديع وردة *​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*مجهود جميل يا بسم الصليب
طبعا انا مش متابع كويس لكن ربنا معاكي*


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*


 رائع جداااا يا بسم الصليب

شكرااااا جزيلا لمجودك

الرب يبارككم


*


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *مجهود جميل يا بسم الصليب
> طبعا انا مش متابع كويس لكن ربنا معاكي*




*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مرورك وتشجيعك*

*نورت الموضوع *
​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> رائع جداااا يا بسم الصليب
> ...


*الرائع هو مرورك اللي بيضيف دائما نكهه خاصه لاي موضوع *

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مرورك *
​


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

*شــــــــكرااا*

**** بسم الصليب ****

*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------

